# Staffie attack



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

My poor Boycie was attacked by a staffie this afternoon. We were walking back from the field our dogs on their leads. A lady was coming along the track with her staffie and he slipped his collar and made a beeline for our dogs he was snarling as he ran. We desperately tried to ward him off but he grabbed Boycie by the shoulder we couldnt get him off. Passersby came to help it took three people. The noise was horrendous what with Boycie screaming in pain and Poppy in a squealing panic Ozzy barking trying to help his friend.
Boycie has a deep injury to his chest plus some puncture marks and a bruised shoulder. It could have been so much worse if the dog had bitten the back of his neck. He has to go back to the vets on Monday to have the wound checked.
The lady dissappeared in the confusion but we know who she is but dont know where she lives. When we have seen her before she avoids other dog walkers i think she knows her dog is dangerous.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh what an awful thing, it's so difficult to separate dogs in that situation, it all happens so fast and they move too quickly. Poor, poor Boycie and you must be in shock too. How is he in himself?


----------



## CockapooTeddie (Oct 27, 2015)

Oh poor Boycie! Hope he recovers quickly x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh that is awful, poor Boycie and you all having to witness it. It might be worth a call to the RSPCA if the woman is known in the area perhaps they could track her down and make sure she doesn't take her dog out unmuzzled again. Really hope Boycie will mend very soon and it will not leave any mental scars. Big cuddles all round x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Poor Boycie. I'd try to track her down through the RSPCA as Arlo says. The least she could do is pay the vet bill. Hope his recovery goes well.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Boycie and poor you, what an awful thing to have to go through.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Oh what an awful thing, it's so difficult to separate dogs in that situation, it all happens so fast and they move too quickly. Poor, poor Boycie and you must be in shock too. How is he in himself?


He is a bit quiet i think it is the collar he cant get on to my lap for a cuddle or get comfortable to sleep x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Poor thing. I'm so glad it wasn't worse but how horrible regardless. Lexi, Beemer, and I are sending are fastest healing thoughts to him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

arlo said:


> Oh that is awful, poor Boycie and you all having to witness it. It might be worth a call to the RSPCA if the woman is known in the area perhaps they could track her down and make sure she doesn't take her dog out unmuzzled again. Really hope Boycie will mend very soon and it will not leave any mental scars. Big cuddles all round x


I know who she is but dont know where she lives but do know where she works.
Think he will be ok he wanted to go over to two dogs at the vets.
Nothing seems to bother him he is so docile my friend Jan says he is a doughnut
But he is my doughnut x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Poor thing. I'm so glad it wasn't worse but how horrible regardless. Lexi, Beemer, and I are sending are fastest healing thoughts to him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Boycie, I hope he makes a swift recovery.
Please please report this to your local police and council. They may have previous reports on this lady and they certainly need to know about her. 
I hope you are ok too.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bless you, how awful. 
Boycie is a very special doughnut and I hope he heals quickly.
Be careful with yourself, it must have been a very shocking experience. 
Much love from me and mine.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Bless him he has fallen asleep sitting up with his chin resting on the collar and snoring 😀


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh how awful! Poor boy! What an terrible thing to happen. I'm really nervous that something like this happens to my puppy, she is so tiny. I wish people would take responsibility for their dogs and train them properly! Hope your lovely dog is better soon.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Bless him he has fallen asleep sitting up with his chin resting on the collar and snoring 😀


Isn't that just typical poo attitude, hey ho, make the best out of any situation  Well done Boycie!


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

The poor baby. That must have been terrifying for all involved. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## malandrabrace (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh what a horrible situation. Hope your both ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biscuit (Feb 21, 2015)

Poor Boycie, hope he heals quickly and is no worse for this nasty experience. You may have to take his "lampshade" off to give him a proper hug. I expect he would only worry his wound when left to himself. I hope that you manage to locate the staffie's owner before another dog is attacked. It was more by luck than judgement that your placid pooch wasn't more severely hurt - or worse!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

How is Boycie today Christine? Did the vet give him painkillers?


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Poor darling Baby. Hope he is ok very soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor lad  hope he recovers quickly and it does not affect any of your confidence.

Report to the dog warden so they can speak to the owner as it sounds like the dog needs to be muzzled and kept securely on a lead


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Boycie much better today limping on his right front leg hoping it is just badly bruised. We are back to vets in the morning. Ditched the cone for a while and wearing a really smart Tshirt. The colour suits him. Thank you all for messages.
Have found out a labrador was attacked by a staffie on Friday afternoon on same path. Picture attached.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Very dashing Doughnut 
I'm sure he is sore - hopefully he'll feel a bit better tomorrow.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

All of you guys are such pacifists. I think it's only a matter of time before he kills another dog or worse. If he slips his lead even with a muzzle on he would still terrify another dog. And what happens, God forbid, if he escapes from his home with that type of pent up aggression? I'd want a more permanent solution if it were me.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor Boycie and you, you must have been terrified for him at the time, sadly the police do not seem to bother with dog on dog attack's, and muzzle use isn't enforced - there is a local dog that has attacked a few others in our area, was touch and go with one little one for a while but the owner will not muzzle him! luckily she goes out a specific times so it is fairly easy to avoid her. It is still worth reporting it though - police and dog warden I would say.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my stars!! I am soooo sorry for you and Boycie. Many healing prayers being sent your way. I also hope they find this owner to prevent any further incidences. So unfortunate it had to be your little doughnut. But I am also so grateful it was not any worse. Poor little boo. HUGS and KISSES XXXXOOOO


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

If that were to happen here, that dog would have been seized by the human society and the owner fined.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this....thankfully he will recover soon. 

I don't understand how the woman disappeared....that is just utterly wrong. Find her, pass her the bill and make sure you report it. Surely she will have to muzzle that dog. 

Sending hugs from the Nuts


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Poor poor Boyce,so sorry to hear he's encountered this horrid ordeal and pleased he is on the mend! He looks like an absolute gentle giant of a poo and is showing that t.shirt off so well.
Hopefully not everyone will think so badly of staffies they aren't all the same in nature. I do think if you have one of these breeds you should be a responsible owner and really know how to deal with a situation like this.
The woman should take responsibility of her dogs actions and have better control of it. 
I'm saying this as I once had a staffie, I can proudly say that mine was not at all aggressive and he had such a gentle nature,with other dogs,children of all ages and adults. I did how ever make sure I knew what to do if I was ever faced with a situation where another dog attacked mine. 

Molly and Sid send him lots of doggie licks and hope he gets well soon


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

There was a lurcher type round here that had bitten several dogs, had been reported, was meant to be muzzled.... Sometimes it was, sometimes it wasn't. It went for a dog and caused serious damage and the owner decided to have it put to sleep. It was their decision. .. 
It is rare, in my opinion for attacks like this to happen. Dogs that behave like this are a bit broken and if their people are not prepared to work hard to help them and always be careful and take precautions the risk is that the dog will cause serious problems. ..


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Boycie the poor little chap & for you Christine, it must of been a terrible experience.
I hope you do track the owner down and they take responsibility - if so, it may be worth checking their pet insurance, to see if you can claim from them?(I'm sure the costs are not the main concern & boycies recovery is) 
I hope poppy is been a good nurse
Keep us updated x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Going to report it to police tomorrow didnt think of the dog warden.
We have a few staffies that are walked on the field and are lovely well behaved dogs. My uncle had staffies for years never had any bother with them. I know they are lovely "nanny dogs". Yes i would hate to think what would happen if this dog escaped.
Poppy has been leaving him alone just goes and sniffs him on the face. She has not attempted to play with him like she usually does. They both sleep on the bed but last night she slept on the floor. They know when the other one is poorly.
Thank you for your concerns xxx


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

*Body armor for dogs*

Hopefully the attachments work....from what I've seen it's customizable, one can add longer spikes to the neck area and get rid of the plumes...


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

How is Boycie today? Was the vet pleased with his progress? Hope he is feeling a little less sore.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

arlo said:


> How is Boycie today? Was the vet pleased with his progress? Hope he is feeling a little less sore.


Thank you. He is much better today vet was pleased all puncture marks ok main bite not showing any sign of infection. Going back Easter Monday.
He was wagging his tail the whole time and there were a couple of dogs in the waiting room including a large doberman he showed no fear.
Vet said he was a doughnut of a dog think that is a compliment in the dog world 
Having trouble reporting the incident dog warden said go to police thet said to go RSPCA as it was dog on dog the police dont deal with it. Local branch said phone main office gave up after 20 mins on phone


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

That is great news and so good he doesn't seem to have developed a fear of strange dogs. A doughnut sounds like a compliment Lets hope that main wound will be well on the way to healing next Monday.

Great response from the authorities, guess it is that usual brick wall, not sure what else you can do. Lets hope you don't hear of anymore attacks.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Christine 

I am very sorry to read that Boycie was attacked. This is just horrendous, I am so glad that he wasn't injured anymore that what he was, but at the same time he should not have been injured in the first place. It is very scary and I can't imagine how it must have felt for all of you. It is disgusting in my opinion that local authorities will not do anything. Here, the council are always very keen to hear about any attacks. Especially by strong breeds like staffies. I also know that staffies are generally lovely dogs, but my goodness they haven't half got a strong jaw. Nina is 7kg and very slight, she wouldn't stand a chance vs a staffie I reckon. I used to always carry pet corrector spray when we lived in the city, now that we are out in the country I don't carry anything but I think I will start again in the hope that if anything happens, maybe the spray will help break up the attack. You'd try anything wouldn't you? 

I hope you all recover, especially Boycie. I have to say he is one gorgeous boy in those photos. 

Sending love xxx


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I know we all hope that we are never going to be faced with this terrible situation, but just in case anyone is it would be nice to know that we all know how to get a staffie off with causing minimal damage to the other dog ( the victim ) . Because these dogs have such a powerful jaw which locks when biting it's advised that you push its face into the wound and not try to pull it off, this releases its bite its then when you can pull it off. 
I never had to do this, like I said my staffie was thankfully gentle,but I felt as a responsible owner to know as much about this breed as I could or should! 
Fingers and toes crossed no ones dog will be faced with what poor boycie has just been through, thankfully he doesn't sound like his ordeal has made him fearful of strange dogs.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

So the police say go to the RSPCA .... & the RSPCA say go to the police..??
Blah blah blah....
Someone please take responsibility!!
Christine, I don't know what your local paper is like? Maybe highlight boycies incident with them and the difficulty you've had of someone taking responsibility of the shock, hurt emotion and cost you've had to endure? 
Poor Boycie x
He doesn't deserve it - name & shame.
I hope your ok Christine xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tinman said:


> So the police say go to the RSPCA .... & the RSPCA say go to the police..??
> Blah blah blah....
> Someone please take responsibility!!
> Christine, I don't know what your local paper is like? Maybe highlight boycies incident with them and the difficulty you've had of someone taking responsibility of the shock, hurt emotion and cost you've had to endure?
> ...


----------



## markt3857 (Apr 20, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Going to report it to police tomorrow didnt think of the dog warden.
> 
> We have a few staffies that are walked on the field and are lovely well behaved dogs. My uncle had staffies for years never had any bother with them. I know they are lovely "nanny dogs". Yes i would hate to think what would happen if this dog escaped.
> 
> ...



Whereabouts in Essex did this happen? We live near Rochford and would like to know just in case we also live nearby

Hope your little one heals quickly, good luck at the vets


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What a terrible thing for you all. Am glad Boycie is recovering and appearing unflappable. He looks lovely in Aqua. How is Poppy? Has it affected her?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

How terrifying for you and Boycie. Great that he's on the mend. Poor baby ❤


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

markt3857 said:


> Whereabouts in Essex did this happen? We live near Rochford and would like to know just in case we also live nearby
> 
> Hope your little one heals quickly, good luck at the vets


I live in Harlow xx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> What a terrible thing for you all. Am glad Boycie is recovering and appearing unflappable. He looks lovely in Aqua. How is Poppy? Has it affected her?


Poppy seems to be fine. When we pass the spot the dogs start sniffing like mad.
The lasting memory is of the three dogs sqealing in fright Boycie howling in pain. Not one of them retaliated.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Christine I was talking with an x police person friend of mine and told her about poor Boycie. She feels strongly that you should contact the police again and be clear of the fact that your dog was damaged (send picture, ask for vet report and bill) and you could also say that you were scared that the staffie might bite you when you were trying to get it off Boycie.
The changes to the Dangerous Dog Act do mean that it is an offense:

_Out of control
Your dog is considered dangerously out of control if it:

injures someone
makes someone worried that it might injure them
A court could also decide that your dog is dangerously out of control if either of the following apply:

it attacks someone’s animal
the owner of an animal thinks they could be injured if they tried to stop your dog attacking their animal
_

She also said that the police might not view it as high priority and may try and fob you off and might just get the local SPLO to investigate - but you are within your rights to expect them to act.... you may well have just got a lazy police officer ...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Christine I was talking with an x police person friend of mine and told her about poor Boycie. She feels strongly that you should contact the police again and be clear of the fact that your dog was damaged (send picture, ask for vet report and bill) and you could also say that you were scared that the staffie might bite you when you were trying to get it off Boycie.
> The changes to the Dangerous Dog Act do mean that it is an offense:
> 
> _Out of control
> ...


Marzi, the police very much take this stance here in NI.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Christine I was talking with an x police person friend of mine and told her about poor Boycie. She feels strongly that you should contact the police again and be clear of the fact that your dog was damaged (send picture, ask for vet report and bill) and you could also say that you were scared that the staffie might bite you when you were trying to get it off Boycie.
> The changes to the Dangerous Dog Act do mean that it is an offense:
> 
> _Out of control
> ...


I am going to persue it. I have had the flu this week for the first time in ten years. Think my guard was down.
No one has seen the lady since all our doggy walker friends were shocked and have been keeping a lookout. Boycie is a favourite over there as he is so happy and friendly. Thank you Marzi xx


----------

